# Winchester Model 670



## ATLRoach (Jul 17, 2007)

What do you guys know about a Winchester 670? I got one years ago from my biological father. Everything I have found says in basically a Post 64 Model 70 action with a matte blue instead of the gloss the 70s got. Anyone know any other info?


----------



## snuffy (Jul 17, 2007)

Friend of mine used one for years. Was very good rifle.
I think it was just a less expensive version of the Mod. 70


----------



## NC Hunter (Jul 17, 2007)

I got one last year that had a dura coat finish on the barrel. It's a "no-frills" Mod. 70. It's a nice shooting rifle and with the dura coat I don't mind taking it out in the rain. It also holds groupings as tight as I'm capable of shooting.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 17, 2007)

I was going to rebarrel it to 25-06 that is the reason I was looking for more info to make sure it was a 70 action.


----------



## keg7707 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Winchester 670*

This was Winchester's economical line as they called it.It uses the the Winchester model 70 action.The big diffrence was the stock and the barrel was diffrent.Maybe this helps.


----------



## carabrook (Jul 17, 2007)

Have carried a 670A for 30 years and will never give it up. Mines a 30-06 and it has done me well on everything from groundhogs, coyotes, deer to moose. Why mess with a good thing hunt the daylights out of it they are great grouping guns.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't leave stuff well enough alone and I never like the way this one grouped.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 19, 2007)

I used one years ago in 263 Win Mag and wish I still had it.
It is a cheaper version of the mod 70 only in finish and the
lesser grade stock it was mounted in.  Mine shot like the devil and was extremely accurate.  I had another a few years later in 30-06 that was also great.  For a rebarrel job, you can't go wrong and you can do any custom touches you want with it


----------

